
Symantec study misses the point over Linux spam - dreemteem
http://features.techworld.com/security/3222965/symantec-study-misses-the-point-over-linux-spam/?intcmp=ft-hm-m
======
wendroid
I'm still not convinced, I've run mail servers for over 10 years, one of the
lessons you quickly learn is that if you leave one open you soon find your
normal mail choked off by getting on a blacklist and if you're on a supposed
domestic IP range, that's a hassle too.

Is the prevalence of fat pipe + linux +clueless admin > fat pipe + windows +
clueless admin ?

